# Lauren's Collection...



## LC (Feb 23, 2010)

enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my collection (it's actually changed a lot since these pics, I'll post recent ones soon)






powders






blushes (i've depotted about half of these)






eyeliners and mascaras






foundations and concealers (i've added about 10 more foundations and a couple more concealers)






eyeshadows and pigments (ive depotted all of these ((PAIN!!)) and added about 15 more)






cream colour bases, paints, and paint pots. (i've put most my cream colour bases into lipmix palettes to help save room)






pro longwears, glosses, and lipmixes (i've put many of my glosses into lipmix palettes to help save room)






lipglass heaven! *harps playing* lipglasses, varnishes, laquers, dazzles, lipglass stains, etc






lipliners






lipsticks (i've decapitated about 30 of these and put into lipmix palettes to save room)


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Feb 23, 2010)

When I clicked this I thought it was going to be a discussion on Lauren Luke's new collection when I saw the pic upload my eyes popped out of my head!
How do you store it all if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh My God.


 muj7jjkkkkkkfvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv (and that's what my kitten says about it.)

edit: that's a good "oh my god" 'cause I may have jizzed my pants.


----------



## summerblue (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, girl, that's some collection!  You are on a strick no buy for this year -- at least for eyeshadows.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 23, 2010)

WOW 
just WOW!!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 23, 2010)

Makeup party at Laurens house!!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome collection!  What do you use all the gloss cremes for in pic 7?  I'm always looking for a good way to use these.


----------



## LC (Feb 23, 2010)

lol guys...

i'm a former mac artist so honestly 80% of that stuff was given to me by the company. anytime a new launch comes out we get the stuff for free. on top of it we got a 60% discount. but yes, i def don't need ANY more eyeshadows (except atlantic blue, lol)

as far as how i store it, i'll post pics of that tomorrow after i take a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





visit my makeup blog! portfolio


----------



## LC (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Awesome collection!  What do you use all the gloss cremes for in pic 7?  I'm always looking for a good way to use these._

 
For using them on yourself there's hardly anything you can do with them. with the more natural shades you can use them as a highlight on your cheeks to give a dewy type look, but I mostly use them when I do photoshoots for more artsy looks


----------



## blusherie (Feb 23, 2010)

Amazing collection!! You have such a great range of colors!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG I'd LOVE to know those lip pencil shades and lipglass too...


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 24, 2010)

Totally just flinched out of unexpected excitment that occured when the photos appeared


----------



## brittyslaugh (Feb 24, 2010)

i may or may not just had thee  most amazing macgasm EVER! wooooooowwww!! just plain WOW


----------



## tthelwell (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW! I fell off my chair, got up, fell off again! This is DROOL worthy! I just about died and went heaven! Can we be friends???


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am so jealous! I Wish I had a stash like that....


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 25, 2010)

Holy smokes! I would say I am jealous, but then thinking about how much that cost makes me cringe. I would love to know how you store everything....drooling...


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 25, 2010)

gratis or not, i still need to change my bedsheets


----------



## PeachTwist (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh my god.

That is an superduperuberamazingcrazyradbadass collection.  I can only hope I ever have that much, lol.  I want all the eyeshadows/blush/lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that is truly fantastic.

Please show us photos as to how you store all of it!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 26, 2010)

beautiful collection!


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 26, 2010)

That's about all I can manage to get out right now   LOL


----------



## LC (Feb 26, 2010)

*How I Store It...*

OK so you've been asking how I store it.

I bought a couple rolling totes from joanns (Crop In Style, $99 each) and also have a caboodle thingy. My stuff needs to be portable cause I always have to take it with me when I do shoots or weddings.

What it looks like from the outside:








my brush belt (minus a few brushes that are in my purse)






The inside of the caboodle -- dedicated solely to blushes, loose powders, and lipmix palettes






The 2 Joann's crop in style cases stacked (i bound them together so I can more easily travel with it)






The inside of the top case. the pouch to the right of the drawers holds my pro longwears, and the two pouches at the bottom hold most of my lipsticks.






A look at the drawers in the top case:






Inside the bottom case:






The drawers in the bottom case:






my dupes:






a side note: since I took the first pics of my collection on the floor, i moved all my cream color bases and glosses to lipmix palettes so that's why you don't see them here. "


----------



## solamente (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh my God that is an awesome collection, envy! I'd love to work for MAC for the freebies and discounts haha.

Blimey totally had a MACgasm then


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow! I didn't realize you were a make-up artist. I should have realized it from your FOTD pics. How often do you have gigs/ shoots?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy shit I almost fell out of my chair!!  That is one friggin' amazing collection!!


----------



## LC (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *howleekorian* 

 
_Wow! I didn't realize you were a make-up artist. I should have realized it from your FOTD pics. How often do you have gigs/ shoots?_

 

hey..between weddings and shoots i'm busy every weekend


----------



## kaitertot (Feb 27, 2010)

my jaw...DROPPED! jealous is an understatement


----------



## Taj (Feb 27, 2010)

Gorgeous ! They are all MAC ! !


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, that's quite the collection! Since you need it to be portable, I'm curious why you keep your eyeshadows in their pots? It seems palettes would save you a lot of space.


----------



## LC (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Wow, that's quite the collection! Since you need it to be portable, I'm curious why you keep your eyeshadows in their pots? It seems palettes would save you a lot of space._

 
I hate palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like theyre so messy when you use them and the dust gets everywhere, but it's getting to the point where I've started depotting little by little in order to save room because to lug that big thing around is just a pain! depotting my blushes as well.


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 28, 2010)

holy shit! i think i just peed.........oh wait, that's not pee.

i want that whole section of carpet. still with everything on it. go ahead.....just rip it off your floor for me. =)


----------



## suthrnblueblood (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahhh...MAC porn...LOVE it!!


----------



## mirauk (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy mother of cr*p!!! That's alotta MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Jealous*


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing collection. They look so pretty in their pots.


----------



## LC (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *desireejassel* 

 
_Amazing collection. They look so pretty in their pots._

 
I just depotted everything last week!! gahhhh took sooo long


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy crap, that is so amazing!!  What are the quads that you have?


----------



## LC (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy crap, that is so amazing!!  What are the quads that you have?_

 
ahhhh idk! I just back to mac'd them because I depotted them. Seriously I have no clue what the names were or from what launch they were...sorry!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG HAHA thats an insane collection!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 16, 2010)

I think I just crapped myself silly... Your collection is insane!


----------



## crazeddiva (Mar 16, 2010)

My jaw just went not only fell to the floor but to the basement - Amazing collection. 

And those cases look like they hold very well. How long have you had them?


----------



## LC (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazeddiva* 

 
_My jaw just went not only fell to the floor but to the basement - Amazing collection. 

And those cases look like they hold very well. How long have you had them?_

 
Ive had them for several years. Theyre really a good buy, way cheaper than any cosmetic designated case


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, I just regained consciousness. 

This is an amazing collection!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

My jaw dropped when I saw your collection. I could only dream of having that much MAC stuff (and actually knowing how to use it properly). Amazing, definetly a must see for MUAs


----------



## belle89 (Mar 18, 2010)

holy moly! I gasped. Beautiful collection!


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Amazing collection!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 19, 2010)

wow nice stash! but your a makeup artist so u do need it


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 19, 2010)

it was definitely a relief to read that you are a MUA


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 21, 2010)

OMG! That is the most awesome (I'm sure there is a beter word!) collection that I've ever seen! All that MAC!


----------



## mmyaaaa (Mar 23, 2010)

for some reason, none of the photos will show up for me


----------



## LC (Mar 24, 2010)

sorry i just fixed the problem!!


----------



## makinuplakeside (Mar 25, 2010)

Goodness MACgracious!  Nice collection


----------

